# Evic VTC mini or Wismec RX75 new mod needed



## Chad B (29/6/16)

Hi guys/girls

My cousin wants to buy him a 75watt device but he can't decide between the evic vtc mini or the wismec RX75

He wants a device that wil be perfect for dripping aswell but he does not want a high powered mod 

Any advice?


----------



## Feliks Karp (29/6/16)

One thing to keep in mind with the RX75 is the position of the 510 connector, it's recessed down the front, so it may stop atomizers with larger diameters fitting. The tank the set comes with is 22mm.

*edit apparently 24mm and up will not fit it properly.


----------



## Kalashnikov (29/6/16)

What about the Smok Quantum 80W
http://www.vapeking.co.za/smok-quantum-80w-tc-box-mod-white.html

Its pretty much no different to the vtc. Although its got a cool fire button and some neat bluetooth features.
Nothing wrong with a vtc mini. Suggesting the smok if maybe he wants to be a bit different


----------



## Chad B (29/6/16)

I told him about the 510 pin that sits down in the device,informed him that he won't be able to fit the griffin 25 avocado 24 or the limitless RDTA as that is the 3 tanks he really likes


----------



## Kalashnikov (29/6/16)

Chad B said:


> I told him about the 510 pin that sits down in the device,informed him that he won't be able to fit the griffin 25 avocado 24 or the limitless RDTA as that is the 3 tanks he really likes


im pretty sure all those tanks would look rather weird on a single 18650 device anyway. They designed for bigger devices

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Chad B (29/6/16)

Thanks for the advice 

Will let him know,he says in that case he'd rather get him the RX200s or the sig 213


----------



## Mark121m (29/6/16)

Chad B said:


> Thanks for the advice
> 
> Will let him know,he says in that case he'd rather get him the RX200s or the sig 213


If he is gonna look at those larger mods.
Maybe look at the Smok H priv 220w rated at 218w output for a dual Battery mod.

With a small device. 
Vtc for sure.
Allows for charging.
Rx75 sucks Becoz of the small size rda and rta that can be fitted.
Koopermin60 is great but can't cherge from the device. I love mine I fired a 0.0.7ohm build no issues on it.


----------



## Chad B (29/6/16)

Mark121m said:


> If he is gonna look at those larger mods.
> Maybe look at the Smok H priv 220w rated at 218w output for a dual Battery mod.
> 
> With a small device.
> ...


Thanks will keep that in mind for Sunday


----------



## ET (29/6/16)

just get a minikin and be done with it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nizo (29/6/16)

Chad B said:


> Hi guys/girls
> 
> My cousin wants to buy him a 75watt device but he can't decide between the evic vtc mini or the wismec RX75
> 
> ...



Get a Wismec Presa 100w TC with a 26650 battery


----------



## Spydro (29/6/16)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (30/6/16)

Buying a tripple 18650 mod requires a 4 bay charger and 3 batteries alone. just keep that in mind you looking at about R1000 before even buying the device. Same with dual mods. they will require a external charger as well.


----------

